# Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI...



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

This is at the dealer by my house...appears to be a legit Beetle RSI..dual intercoolers, factory VW Racing bodywork, Recaro Interior, Porsche Brakes, OZ Racing Wheels with VW Racing labels on the Wheels, dual exhaust, Dual Gauge Pod, european cluster...car is absolutely sick








anyone know the info on these cars? How many produced worldwide? What motor (is iit a VR6 single/twin turbo? Whats the HP numbers? It's got 6500 miles and a blown motor







Amazing looking car, only thing that threw me off was the TurboS badging on the back, but a Tech came out cuz he saw me and my buddy looking at it and confirmed it was a Beetle RSI and claimed it was pushing close to 600hp


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (Sucka_Punch)*

Dual intercoolers would imply that it is not a real RSI as they were not forced induction, I would guess HPA strikes again....
http://www.hpamotorsports.com


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (BigBlockBug)*

appears as though i found the car in a previous post in October...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1657777 
HPA twin turbo..built to RSI spec I guess...thats a lot of loot, you could buy a Real RSI for the amount into this car, could you not?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (Sucka_Punch)*

that was sitting at faulkner? I'm surprised I haven't heard of or seen that car around before.


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (bugasm99)*

yup sitting with a blown motor at Faulkner...its been there 3+ weeks sitting now...


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (Sucka_Punch)*

edit: its not a real Beetle RSI..its an HPA V6 Bi-turbo with RSI trimming...580+hp with nitrous...AWD 6spd
CRAZY


----------



## APXADCT (Apr 12, 2003)

That is a Turbo S with a Beetle Cup body kit!!
HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!It has a Turbo S badge on the trunk lid...


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

wait a minute, he blew up the motor and brought it to the dealer?? Wow man, i know where i work we'd tell that guy where he could stick it if he thought we were going to work on something like that. Why wouldn't he bring it back to HPA?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (toddsts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toddsts* »_That is a Turbo S with a Beetle Cup body kit!!
HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!It has a Turbo S badge on the trunk lid...

it started off life as a turbo S, we already said that. The car was dropped off at HPA though and recieved their full AWD system with a twin turbo 24v vr6. The car was then given an OEM RSi body kit as well as interior treatments. At this point the car has very little in common with a turbo S other than the reflex silver paint and some windows.


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (Sucka_Punch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sucka_Punch* »_yup sitting with a blown motor at Faulkner...its been there 3+ weeks sitting now...

3 plus weeks and the guy does not miss this car. Id like to see the rest of his garage. Does anyone know how he blew the motor? or is it one of those that goes....i did not know the oil had to be changed.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (YllwTRB)*

I think hpa conversions are dealer serviced


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I think hpa conversions are dealer serviced

how do you know this?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (Sucka_Punch)*

HPA has special agreements with VW. HPA also sources all of there motors, AWD systems, and the such directly from VW.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

jeez.... i sure hope the guy that has to work on it gets paid straight time for it instead of some made up book time. Its tight enough in a 1.8T beetle, much less a VR6 biturbo that you only see once in a blue moon.


----------



## burningchrome (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

I spotted an RSi this morning in my driveway








I saw RSi number 000 this weekend at Wolfburg. Pretty neat.
Check out http://homepage.mac.com/robert....html some genuine RSis.

ROb


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (burningchrome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burningchrome* »_I spotted an RSi this morning in my driveway








I saw RSi number 000 this weekend at Wolfburg. Pretty neat.
Check out http://homepage.mac.com/robert....html some genuine RSis.

ROb

burning got any pics of your actual car? and how much did that set you back in the wallet?















EDIT: is yours the one with the aftermarket wheels? if so what are they?!










_Modified by Sucka_Punch at 8:21 AM 4-19-2005_


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (Sucka_Punch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sucka_Punch* »_
burning got any pics of your actual car? and how much did that set you back in the wallet? 

Didn't you look at his site? He's got a ton of pics of it on there.


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (1.8T_Moe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T_Moe* »_Didn't you look at his site? He's got a ton of pics of it on there.

i did, as you can tell by my edited post with a picture above


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (Sucka_Punch)*

pic of same car at waterfest last july (in HPA's booth):


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (Sucka_Punch)*

How is this car in southeastern PA and I've never seen it nor heard of it before!!


----------



## burningchrome (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (Pelican18TQA4)*

My RSi was 24500 euros which at that time was $30100.
Mine is the one with the stock rims. The aftermarket ones had Porsche logos on the center caps, that's all I know.
Rob


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (burningchrome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burningchrome* »_My RSi was 24500 euros which at that time was $30100.
Mine is the one with the stock rims. The aftermarket ones had Porsche logos on the center caps, that's all I know.
Rob

nice whats the motor in the car? just tryin to learn more about them..
I thought they were more than $30,000


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (Sucka_Punch)*

It has a 3.2l VR6 engine, AWD, and 6 speed.
Is it 205hp... anyone?
here's a link with some great pictures.
http://www.mikie.w.btinternet.co.uk/Beetle_RSI.htm


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (no-BUG-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no-BUG-me* »_It has a 3.2l VR6 engine, AWD, and 6 speed.
Is it 205hp... anyone?
here's a link with some great pictures.
http://www.mikie.w.btinternet.co.uk/Beetle_RSI.htm


that 3.2l VR6 should be ~225hp.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (no-BUG-me)*

I thought HPA was the epitome of good tuning.

So why the blown motor????
What Happened????


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (slugII)*

RSI's are


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_I thought HPA was the epitome of good tuning.

So why the blown motor????
What Happened????

Some times the owners aren't as smart as HPA assumes they will be. I'm not saying thats the case in this car, but I have seen a few guys who "think they can do it better". Only to soon realize they can't.


----------



## westend (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (abydielswolfsburg)*

i saw this car on the lift in faulkner's garage when i was there the second week of march, i can't believe how long its been in the shop


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (rubbaDubDub)*

with a car like that, I am sure the owners has something else he is driving around that isnt too shabby either.


----------



## hiegear2 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (bugasm99)*

From my trip to germany in january http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (hiegear2)*

I still hate VW for not releasing the RSI over here







. It's all about selling the Jetta


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Spotting of a Real Life Beetle RSI... (Sucka_Punch)*

RSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Phaeton http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

